# Connecting a Switch to a Switch



## Tobywuk (Aug 20, 2007)

Will it work if i connect a router to a switch to another switch to a computer?

Eg:


Router ---> Switch ---->Switch---->Computer
------------------------- |_____>Computer 2


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

Assuming your router is the hardware used to access the internet, then plugging a switch into the router's ethernet port and then "piggy-backing" another switch into a 2nd port on the 1st switch should work fine. You may need to verify the which port is the uplink port. What type of switches are you using?


----------



## Tobywuk (Aug 20, 2007)

just some cheapy £30 switch.

Im guessing i would need crossover cables to link both switches together?


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

You should be able to just connect one port of one switch to a port on the
other with a regular cat5 cable. Depending on the switch age, it may autosense the connection. If it doesn't work using a standard down cable, then you may have to use a crossover cable.


----------



## Tobywuk (Aug 20, 2007)

which is safest to go for? I dont want to wire the cables in and find out they dont work lol


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

It will either work or it won't. Nothing will break so to speak, other then a disconnected network. Try the cat5 cable first and use any port except the first or last (for example use port 3 on both switches. If you can't connect the computer to the Internet, then try using the 'uplink' port on 1st switch and port 3 on the 2nd switch.

It has been awhile since I setup a network with mutiple switches, but I know it will work. Does the switch have a user manual, there might be a page discussing expanding networks with multiple switches.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The make/model of the switches in question would be useful info here.


----------

